# Recalled baby products



## alana.b (May 8, 2015)

Hi fellow moms!

I am an angry mommy right now because I have bought several baby products such as strollers and cribs that have been recalled for lead poisoning and I have had no way of knowing! Does anyone know of a website or app that I can use that will alert me when what I have bought is being recalled?? Also, I know that there are websites that post recalls but that is not convenient because there are thousands of recalls and I don't have the time to scroll through all those just to see if any items I own are on there!

Sincerely,
Angry mommy


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

When you send in the registration card that comes with the new product, they should notify you of any recalls. You can also sign up for alerts with CPSC.gov, the Consumer Product Safety Commission.
It seems odd that baby products would contain lead. They don't put lead in paint anymore.


----------



## Suzanne gimmethegoodstuff (May 21, 2015)

In general we need to do more in this country to protect children. There are toxins in our food and toxins in the products we use in our homes and on our babies. Mothers should not have to be afraid of hurting their children when purchasing products. Suzanne from GimmetheGoodStuff:frown::frown:


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

Lead is in a lot more than paint. My dd had lead poisoning last year and I learned so much I'm just in gear now. It's in crayons, face paint, plastic Disney toys, toys made in China, my crockpot was leaching lead!! It's ridiculous!


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

TheBugsMomma said:


> Lead is in a lot more than paint. My dd had lead poisoning last year and I learned so much I'm just in gear now. It's in crayons, face paint, plastic Disney toys, toys made in China, my crockpot was leaching lead!! It's ridiculous!


Interesting and scary! What crockpot brand?


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

You will have to look it up. There are a few. I believe the new ones are ok. Mine was an original crockpot brand. I forget the real name. But not an off brand. It's in the ceramic. The glaze keeps it safe. But if it's cracked it will leach lead. I checked mine and sure enough cracks! Mine was dark red so hard to tell. My mil is white and covered in cracks. I told her but she still uses it. The crockpot manuals do say to not used if cracked.


----------



## littlebear3 (Jul 1, 2014)

TheBugsMomma said:


> You will have to look it up. There are a few. I believe the new ones are ok. Mine was an original crockpot brand. I forget the real name. But not an off brand. It's in the ceramic. The glaze keeps it safe. But if it's cracked it will leach lead. I checked mine and sure enough cracks! Mine was dark red so hard to tell. My mil is white and covered in cracks. I told her but she still uses it. The crockpot manuals do say to not used if cracked.


Very interesting! I've been looking into the stainless steel ones to get away from the ceramic. They're a little pricier,but some are like a slow cooker and pressure cooker combo.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

littlebear3 said:


> Very interesting! I've been looking into the stainless steel ones to get away from the ceramic. They're a little pricier,but some are like a slow cooker and pressure cooker combo.


That sounds interesting. I got a Dutch oven recently so I just use that since I'm home most days anyway. But down the line I was thinking of getting a vitacrock. It's supposed to be safe. It's pretty pricey too though.


----------

